# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Kohoh pharma?

## 6firefly6

Jut got this gear third party. Looks incredibly legit compared to vials I've received in the past from other sources. Expensive packaging and 1.5 ml glass "break off" vias. Haven't started yet. Wanted some input first. The gear is decabolin blend 450 and sustanbolin 375. It's a new stack to me. I've run test and dbol before. Got a lot of "swell" but lost it weeks after the 4 week cycle. Any input, advice on how to run or verification of product quality would be appreciated.

----------


## [email protected]

You know the only real way to test it is to pin it and get BW in a few weeks.

----------


## 6firefly6

Just started the sust today.

----------


## NACH3

> Just started the sust today.


Did you plan on running the deca ?? If so I wouldn't wait long to start it as the main ester is very long in both Sust and deca(decanate Ester)!

Do you have all your on cycle ancillaries?? AI/hCG /& a DA on hand till mid cycle bw and then you can make the necessary adjustments needed??

----------


## antrb1

Hey FireFly by chance bro to you find out if Kohoh is legit? Have some of their anavar it verify's on their site but anavar is often fake. My guy says his source has never failed him yet, so I don't know bro. Was hoping you could shed some light on Kohoh

----------

